# DIY Light box/tent.



## john wilson

http://www.pbase.com/wlhuber/light_box_light_tent


----------



## rproch

Here's the light-box I've made and successfully use:


----------



## MSAINT

It's in French but easy to understand thanks to the pictures:
http://chronomania.free.fr/Articles/pratique/caisson-pandani/caisson-pandani.html

The Pandani box from Chronomania


----------



## Clouseau

Fore the photos in my albums here at WUS I used my bathtub to bounce around a flash from a Nikon SB-800 that I used of camera with the Nikon creativ lighting system.


----------



## zett

Lightbox is a great utility for product photos. It reveals a good amount of details from the object. It also breaks light and gives a soft surrounding light into the box. Lightbox is best used outside in a good lightning.

It's background can be modified to any color. Usually it's white or black. Direction of light is also swtichable since it's a box.

I don't have any photos of my box right now but in my signature I have couple photos (links to bigger images) shot inside the box.

EDIT: Almost forgot to mention. Large aperture highlights details even more and gives the object "calm" look. And there is no distracting bokeh visible in the background.


----------



## MikalNY

Brilliant photos, especially the clarity, it just simply rocks!:-!


----------



## workaholic_ro

Excellent thread. Most simple and cheap materials for true professional setups.
Thanks for sharing. :-!:thanks


----------



## clouder

those are great tips...i nv thought of such simple light tents...:-!


----------



## GuySie

When in a hurry, this always works wonders:
$0.02 Macro studio










Not as flexible as a real lightbox, but your photo's wont suffer from it.


----------



## kiwidj

*>>> All good stuff!* :-! I must build one for myself one day...


----------



## GuySie

For your amusement, the quickie lightbox I built out of a lampshade and a piece of paper when all my gear was stashed in moving boxes:


----------

